# TS-Domain ohne Port?



## Festplatte (1. April 2013)

Guten Tag,

ich hoffe das hier ist das richtige Unterforum dafür. Ich hab hier den TeamSpeak-Server meines Clans. Darauf möchte ich nun eine .tk-Domain aufschalten, also dass wenn man bei TS als IP z.B. "clanname-ts.tk" eingibt, dass man dann auf den Server kommt. Das funktioniert grundsätzlich auch, aber man muss aktuell immer den Port des Servers dahinter schreiben. Also "clanname-ts.tk:9989" lässt sich es irgendwie so einstellen, dass der Port nicht zusätzlich benötigt wird?


----------



## Erok (1. April 2013)

Das geht glaub nur, wenn man den Standard-Port, sprich 9987 verwendet, da man diesen auch bei einer IP nicht eingeben muss.

Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, obs da nicht noch andere Wege geben würde zwecks dem Port.

Greetz Erok


----------



## Festplatte (1. April 2013)

Hm, in irgendeinem Forum hab ich gelesen, man soll da statt A-Record bei .tk den C-Record oder so ähnlich nutzen.


----------



## Laudian (1. April 2013)

Du kannst doch einstellen, auf welche IP die .tk Domain verlinken soll, da gibst du einfach den Port an. Dann kan die Domain natürlich für nichts anderes als den TS Server genutzt werden. Die Alternative ist es, den TS Standardport zu benutzen.


----------



## Festplatte (1. April 2013)

Den kann ich nicht ändern, der Server ist nicht bei mir gehostet. Beim A-Record kann man nur die IP und nicht den Port angeben, dot.tk sagt da sofort, es ist eine ungültige IP und Google sagt auch, ein A-Record kann nicht auf einen Port weisen. Hm, sonst noch jemand 'ne Idee, wie man das realisieren könnte?

EDIT: Ich habe mal ts3dns.com ausprobiert, damit funktioniert es super.


----------



## Laudian (1. April 2013)

Guck dir mal an, ob du damit etwas anfangen kannst:
SRV Resource Record

Edit: Hier die Erklärung von der TS Website: http://support.teamspeakusa.com/ind...294/21/untersttzt-teamspeak-3-dns-srv-records


----------

